# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  BGE Ribs - Backyard Championship Ribs

## JEK

Backyard Championship Ribs
Submitted by Dr. BBQ
From "Dr. BBQ's Big-Time Barbecue Cookbook" 
by Ray Lampe and published by St. Martin

Ingredients:
3 slabs of St. Louis-style ribs or baby back ribs, cut in half, membrane off* and ribs
    washed
1 cup of your favorite commercial or homemade dry BBQ rub (click here
    for Dr. BBQ's Big Time Barbecue Rub recipe)
1 cup honey
1-1/2 cups apple juice
2 cups honey BBQ Sauce

Cover the ribs with the rub, using about two-thirds on the meaty side and one-third on the boney side. Allow to stand at room temperature for 30 minutes before grilling.
Set the EGG® up for indirect cooking with a plate setter at 325°F. Using a handful of hickory and cherry chips will help carmelize the ribs.
Cook for one-and-a-half hours, using a rib rack if you need it to have sufficient space for three slabs of ribs. Remove ribs to a flat pan or cookie sheet and brush them all on both sides with honey.
Put the ribs in an aluminum foil pan with about one-inch of apple juice in the bottom, standing them on end in the pan if necessary to get them to fit. Cover with foil and continue cooking for about one hour, replenishing the apple juice if needed to maintain liquid in the pan. Test the ribs by inserting a toothpick to determine whether they are tender.
At this point, you could cool them down, wrap each slab separately and refrigerate them for a day or two. They can then be transported to a tailgate party or reheated for entertaining at home.
When ready to serve them, transfer the cooked ribs to a medium hot grill. Brush with Honey BBQ Sauce; heat a few minutes, flipping them to heat both sides. Cut in to pieces and serve.

* Removing the membrane: Carefully slide an implement, such as a fish skinner (available in the sporting goods department), the tip of a butter knife or the tip of a meat thermometer between the membrane and a bone near the end of the rack of ribs. Rock the implement back and forth gently to loosen the membrane until you have enough space to slide your finger under it. Using a paper towel, pull up the membrane and slowly peel the membrane off.
© 2007 The Big Green Egg  NJ Web Design by BZA, LLC

----------


## andynap

The time is about right for the temp- I use a recipe for a dry rub overnight and 250 for 3 1/2 hours- ribs covered the whole time. It's a lot of gas so I sometimes use the oven instead.

----------


## Dennis

What's for the beverage?

----------


## JEK

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I appreciate it.

----------


## JEK

> What's for the beverage?



 Stella from 3-5. Tanquery Martini from 5-6. Whispering Angel rosé from 6-???

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> What's for the beverage?
> 
> 
> 
>  Stella from 3-5. Tanquery Martini from 5-6. Whispering Angel rosé from 6-???




You are what every moderator aspires to be.

----------


## andynap

No problem newbie.  :)

----------


## JEK

1650

Early is on-time and on-time is late.

----------


## andynap

So the martini is AFTER the beer??

----------


## JEK

Of course. Beers are essential whilst cleaning the pool and deadheading various plants around the backyard.  Cocktail hour is five-ish and then wine with dinner. Sensible.

----------


## MIke R

Here are our beverages of choice on this _non working_ day in PTown...as we continue to slowly work our way south to EWR

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dennis
> ...



Unemployed?  :-P

----------


## Grey

For me that sounds like a recipe for a hangover!

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JEK
> ...



If John is unemployed, tell me where the line forms.

----------


## JEK

I forgot -- 8:30 Macallan 12. Neat.

----------


## Dennis

7:00 PM Northshore No. 6 Gin Martini
8:00 PM margarita (tasty..with agave nectar) 
9:00 PM Maker's Mark Rock's

In between, some jerk chicken from a local Jamaican Place.

Not a bad Friday night.

----------


## GramChop

5pm....apple soda (apple juice mixed with pelligrino)
6pm....milk with dinner (mac 'n cheese, rotisserie chicken and broccoli)
7pm...more milk with small bowl of animal crackers

did i mention i'm on mimi duty with the most beautiful princess ever!

----------


## KevinS

12:04AM and Rhum Vanille.

----------


## MIke R

what a bunch of drunks we are....  :Big Grin:   :p  :crazy:

----------


## CREGGERS

nice Egg JEK !





> Backyard Championship Ribs
> Submitted by Dr. BBQ
> From "Dr. BBQ's Big-Time Barbecue Cookbook" 
> by Ray Lampe and published by St. Martin
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 slabs of St. Louis-style ribs or baby back ribs, cut in half, membrane off* and ribs
>     washed
> 1 cup of your favorite commercial or homemade dry BBQ rub (click here
> ...

----------


## KevinS

> what a bunch of drunks we are....   :p  :crazy:



Maybe not.  That midnight rhum was my first of the night.  Why aren't you in the air?

----------


## JEK

He is too busy telling everyone on Facebook that he is secretly going to SBH. I think it is a sign of computer withdrawal.

----------


## Peter NJ

LOL

----------


## Dennis

> He is too busy telling everyone on Facebook that he is secretly going to SBH. I think it is a sign of computer withdrawal.




No photos of the finished product?

What a pork-tease you are.

----------


## JEK

Burp. Doing a standing rib roast for Dad's Day. I'll have all steps.

From the BGE Website

One of my favorite meals is Prime Rib.  While it's not easy to get Prime Rib you can buy some really good Standing Rib Roasts that rival the best Prime Rib.  The Big Green Egg is a perfect oven for this.

So here is what I do.

1)  I air dry my standing rib roast. Get a pan (I use pyrex dish), and a rib roast rack.  Wrap your rib roast in a clean towel or cheese cloth and set on an elevated rack over the pyrex dish.  Set that in the fridge for a day or two.

2)  I set out the rib roast on a kitchen counter about 2 or 3 hours before I plan to cook it.  This brings the temp of the meat up to room temp rather than fridge temp and will shorten the time needed in the oven.  We want to keep this tender.  At the end of this use some Kosher or Sea Salt on the outside of the roast.  Fresh ground pepper is good too.  I have used butt rub or too.   Also have used salt, pepper and Herbs de Provence too.  All are good, try your favorite spices.  

3)  Plan on 20-25 min/lb.I like my rib roast Med Rare.  I cook it to about 115 degrees at 200-225 on the egg (I use a small handful of my favorite wood chips).  Hickory is good.   Note - I use indirect method in this stage.

4)   Once it hits 115 degrees crank up your egg by opening the bottom vent and take off the top flywheel vent.  Personally I then take my plate-setter out of my egg and go to direct cooking.   Bringing the egg up to about 500 degrees or so.  I then shut it down (close both top and bottom vents).  This will make a crispy outside to the roast (mmm mmm).  

5)  Let it cook to 130 degrees with both top and bottom vents closed then take it out of the egg.  Keep your temp guage inside the roast during this.  Now wrap it in foil (shiny side in) and let it sit at room temp till it hits about 140 degrees.  Yes the roast will keep cooking.   This will take about 30 min.

6)  Slice and eat.  Serve with Horseradish for those that like it.

Now if you want the roast to be medium I think you need to add about 10 degrees to all temps I stated above.  If you want it cooked more than that, well then get a different cut of meat!!!

----------


## Dennis

> B If you want it cooked more than that, well then get a different cut of meat!!!




Amen. Dude.

----------


## Dennis

BTW, be careful about telling people what you are cooking until you finish eating it.

You never know....

----------


## JEK

> Burp. Doing a standing rib roast for Dad's Day. I'll have all steps.
> 
> From the BGE Website
> 
> One of my favorite meals is Prime Rib.  While it's not easy to get Prime Rib you can buy some really good Standing Rib Roasts that rival the best Prime Rib.  The Big Green Egg is a perfect oven for this.
> 
> So here is what I do.
> 
> 1)  I air dry my standing rib roast. Get a pan (I use pyrex dish), and a rib roast rack.  Wrap your rib roast in a clean towel or cheese cloth and set on an elevated rack over the pyrex dish.  Set that in the fridge for a day or two.
> ...

----------


## amyb

John, enjoy that lovely father's day repast-looks to die for!  YUMMY............

----------


## MotherOcean

Another success story from the Egg. Love prime rib the rarer the better!!

Great to see you having a fabulous meals and enjoying your egg. 

Try baking some bread. Yum. We have a stone loaf pan for this.

----------


## JEK

Quite a marathon effort - 2:40 to get it to 115 and then a few minutes to go from the 225 to 500 and shut. It was a nice way to spend Father's Day afternoon. Swim a bit. Have a beer. Check the temperature. Repeat.

----------


## MichiganPhil

Are the olives in the martini stuffed?

----------

